# WMA no vehicle access



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand why this had to happen, and it makes sence and is helpfull keeping down truck and atv,s from ruining your hunt. But i am a cancer patient and am not able to tote a ladder stand of any kind of weight for any distance. This year after getting my 12 ft ladder stand to where I wanted to hunt and got it set up I was exausted to the point of passing out. I ended up in the hospital and was not able to get my stand out of the woods on time, so i went back fours days after the season was over and drove down the "NO ACCESS" road to within 100yds of my stand. I got my stand but not before being told by the DNR that I was not supposed to drive into the woods even though I was on a main road and after the season went out. Does this mean that handycapped people have to stay on the road and hunt just off the road .This is disscrimanation aganist the handicapped.


----------

